# Do you think russians would work in Canada?



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

you are right, id say its a good idea


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

One reason Russians are more successful in the north is their tendency towards swarming. 5 colonies have a better chance of making it through the winter and perpetuating the genetic pool than say two. 

I haven't done much with Russians, but know people who have tried them, and consistently they have thrown swarm after swarm all summer long. This is also why they are not popular in commercial operations.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

There are many lines of Carniolans that are better at surviving winter than the Russians and are acclimated to Canada already... have you looked into those? 

Not saying that Russians wouldn't make it, but there are traits that you may not care for and if winter survival is a goal, Carniolans that are surviving in your region would be the best place to start... you can build from there...


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

sammyjay said:


> Hi, I was wondering, do you think that russians would work in Canada? I live in a place that is USDA zone 2b, and the winter can be long and cold, and I thought that the long cold winter might be natural for the russians if I got them.
> 
> 
> Nathan



LOL I thought you were taliking about Russian workers rather than bees


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Lol! Well in that case Frazz, absolutely! I know of quite a few Russian bee keepers that have settled in Canada... but they do not keep primorsky. ;-)


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Yeah! They do OK as long as you keep them away from the Vodka!


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

rrussell6870 said:


> There are many lines of Carniolans that are better at surviving winter than the Russians and are acclimated to Canada already... have you looked into those?


No, I haven't looked into those. Do you know of anyone in Canada who sells them?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

I'm sure the Canadian honey council should have some listings, but it may be a bit late this year to get locals that far north... however, I believe that some California operations are permitted to export to Canada... you may be able to get with Strachan Apiaries www.strachanbees.com (I think)... they have good Carniolans and may have some left and the means to get them to you if you need them this season. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, they live and work everyday in Canada. There is quite a expat Russian community in Canada. And Russells father help found a Russian colony just across the American/Canadian border-hard working people........Opps sorry-You meant Russian Bees Sorry people I just could not resist the fun of the pun. TED


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

rrussell6870 said:


> you may be able to get with Strachan Apiaries



Actually, I do have a carniolon queen from strachan, but I don't know how acclimated to Canada they are. Are strachans conditions similar to Canada?


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I am wondering what your goal is? What traits would you deem a successful honey bee?


----------



## gennetika (Aug 31, 2010)

Well i don't know if they will work, i'm too far away from those latitudes, but what i do know, is this Guy Dr. Anicet Desroches, you migth try to reach him on the phone or email, his operation is at Quebec, he breeds primorsky, that's what i knew the last time i checked on his webpage http://www.api-culture.com/
good luck
omar


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

sammyjay said:


> Actually, I do have a carniolon queen from strachan, but I don't know how acclimated to Canada they are. *Are strachans conditions similar to Canada*?


More like Jamaica  Highs average in the summer around 70 and lows in the winter in the 40s. They are in zone 8 on the usda map.

If you already have one of their queens, this will be a good test winter for her before you buy more.

Their minimum order is 25 I believe. How many hives you have?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Strachans stocks come directly from queens developed in Canada. They do not have a minimum order that I know of... but for exports, that may very well be the case... they produce a select stock of nwc. You can also check with the Canadian honey council... I believe they have a "for sale" board for their members to post advertisements such as queens, packages, nucs, etc..


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

sevenmmm said:


> What traits would you deem a successful honey bee?


I like wintering ability, honey production and I like when they don't produce brood until the conditions are good for producing brood and when they stop producing brood when the conditions get bad. My italians like to produce brood even when the conditions are bad, which I don't like.



bluegrass said:


> Their minimum order is 25 I believe. How many hives you have?


I have two hives, one with the strachan carniolon and one with an italian queen. However, I bot both hives off a commercial beekeeper and he could have ordered 25 or more queens from strachan.


Nathan


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Is this your first season with them? You sound like you know what you are doing, so how do the Strachan Carniolans fair in your area for you?


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

rrussell6870 said:


> Is this your first season with them?


Yes, it is.



rrussell6870 said:


> how do the Strachan Carniolans fair in your area for you?


So far very well in my opinion. In my opinion they're simply great. I haven't seen how well they winter though.


Nathan


----------



## mushmushi (Sep 23, 2011)

We have a quite a few Russian hives over here in Quebec (at McGill university on both campuses).

We get the queens from Francois Petit in Ontario.

His website is here and he has quite a lot of info about the Russian bees.

Anicet sells a black bee that was probably crossed with the Primorski. I have about 5-6 hives like that and so far, I have to say they were quite a bit swarm prone compared to the Italian ones.


----------



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

I met a bee keeper a month ago who has been in business for 8 years so far, and 
he told me he has italians and russian bees. He says he really likes the russians 
as they need less honey to survive the winter as they winter in smaller groups 
than his italians. 

I live is Ontario and I know russian bees do well here.

Pilgrim Honey House sells them in Ontario.

Check it out.

http://www.pilgrimventure.org/Pilgrim_Honey_House.htm

Mushmushi said it first as I now see in the previous post.


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

These people have worked with Russians, and they are in Saskatchewan:


http://www.pedersenapiaries.sasktelwebsite.net/


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I've never had Russian's but I've heard so many negative things about them that I don't think I would ever try them.


----------



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

From what I can tell they do best in colder areas. I guess they were genetically made for colder weather than 
mainland united states and the heat of the south makes them even more volatile. I imagine that's one reason 
why cold area bees swarm more when placed in warmer areas. They don't have to worry about winter buildup 
as much and go on a free for all. I'm sure a polar bear released in a southern forest would be active all year 
and probably cause a lot of problems if it can live. No need to hibernate like his northern brothers.

Only mankind, tries to change the rules and see what happens. Chaos.


----------

